# NT: describe your behavior under the influence of drugs



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

in other words, your behavior when in an altered mental state, from what you have experienced. what do you feel? hear? think? see? i'm curious to see your responses, since i only know two other people whose experiences are remotely similar to mine.

(when i smoke *weed) i'm usually highly stimulated, often hyperactive, extremely creative extremely sensitive to beauty, music, and existence in general. when i drink, i only feel lighter, looser (typical), and it pales in comparison, so i don't really do it often.


----------



## Conjugated (Jan 7, 2010)

Smoking what?


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

Oops, edited.


----------



## Conjugated (Jan 7, 2010)

You get hyperactive from getting stoned? What?


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

hmm...are we only going for cannabis, or can i say what its like for others too?

cannabis= makes my teeth and ocular cavities itch (if its good), quite, reserved, helps me think in non linear ways, slows my ability to learn, slows my heart rate, i like to make people laugh a lot and when i smoke i want to make em laugh even more...and i do. DRY MOUTH, paranoia (slight, was more when i first started), dry eyes, heightened awareness of danger,

and the main reason i do it...EUPHORIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Refu (Mar 5, 2010)

Booze: More relaxed and social after a few drinks, an idiot after a few too many. I only get drunk a few times a year.

Weed: Relaxed and social, depending on the strain I'm either couchlocked or have my brains making a thousand connections a minute. Making connections between totally unrelated concepts can be an incredible innovative state. 

Psychedelics: Detached from my ego, constructing models of the world inside my head and seeing things from tens of different viewpoints at a time.

MDMA: *hug*


----------



## Nadezhnost (Apr 4, 2010)

Drunk: I get amorous and chatty - my nickname when I'm drunk is 'Funtime', for some reason. :tongue: If I'm very drunk, I'm prone to just drifting out of clubs/parties alone without letting anyone know or saying goodbye!

Stoned: can't remember much, it's been a while, but just the general thing of being sleepy and happy, I think.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Weed - I waste most my time thinking of the most amazing shit ever... either that, or wondering if I'm actually high and what stage of highness I'm in and whether or not I'll know when I'm not high anymore. I really have no desire to move, which is why I don't really get high at parties anymore, I like wanting to move about. We usually just hot box a friend's car and chill in there.

Drunk - I feel nice and warm and I'm a lot more touchy-feely. I hate touching people, but not when I'm drunk I usually place my hands on the person I'm talking too's shoulders or I lightly hold their wrists like I don't want them to leave or something lol.

Ecstasy - Mmmmm~ I'm a cuddler.

Shrooms - Coming soon to a thread near you.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I haven't smoked dope since my teens. I over-think so much that I am afraid of disappearing into the ether. Since my teens I was at a party and ate some chocolate hash cake. I thought it was "normal" cake. It took me a couple of weeks to feel ok after it. I was almost godlike in my head...I saw everything in it's multi-layered patterns and everything interconnected. Trouble is: I am already a deep thinker....too deep to function on any useful level for me....akin to mental illness. Simply could not be there out in the ether. Paranoia is all part and parcel with it too.

Alcohol: I can have a couple to dull the senses enough to be able to cope with the people out. It actually helps me be able to chat without wanting to insult and alienate. The alcohol seems to shut down the function in my brain to be so rude.
I don't get hammered with it.


----------



## jitte (Apr 5, 2010)

I quit drinking 14 years ago and don't know how anyone stood to be around me. Loud and obnoxious was the order of the day, w/ an arrest to follow.

When I'm stoned everything is groovy. Unless I get too high and go shopping. Then I'm afraid I'll make the wrong decision and may leave the store w/o buying anything, only to return a couple hours later when I've come down a little to buy the very thing I wanted the first time out.


That's all I'll comment on now, till my new line of Belly Button Warmers is ready to hit the market. :laughing:


----------



## Nurazzz (Apr 8, 2010)

I only smoked weed a few times in high school, and mostly I got hung up on the feelings I got from looking at colors. Really, really hypersensitive to touch and mostly would just chill in one place wondering out loud about my synapses and how high I actually was. Always made my mouth dry so I would go through ice chips like there's no tomorrow. My friends told me I was fascinating :laughing:

As for drinking I never drink to get drunk, but when I'm tipsy I find it easier to chat with people and not get so annoyed with them and their lack of anything worthwhile to say.


----------



## justanentpgirl (Apr 4, 2010)

somehow I get even more randy than i normally am...


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Weed: I'm the most boring person you'll ever meet. I have horrible AD/HD that makes me superhyperactive without medication. So smoking weed is like taking my meds, I'm super mellow and relaxed to the point where I won't even say a word. 

Alcohol: It makes me sweaty when I have too much and that's how I know when to stop.

For some reason whether drinking or dro, I start talking about quantum physics or philosophy to my friends as if they really understand what I'm talking about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

bionic said:


> Weed: I'm the most boring person you'll ever meet. I have horrible AD/HD that makes me superhyperactive without medication. So smoking weed is like taking my meds, I'm super mellow and relaxed to the point where I won't even say a word.
> 
> Alcohol: It makes me sweaty when I have too much and that's how I know when to stop.
> 
> ...


Me, too! 
I have a reputation for doing that, especially when I'm high. Although recently it's more like... "The ceiling** looks like Antarctica - OH, no wait! - also a HUGE metropolis - OH! - and you can see yourself flying over it as if the whole world was upside down - OH! and it actually is! gravity bends time, you know. sentient beings in another universe.... *rambles on*" 

Some of my friends do the same thing, we have a blast.

**we have popcorn ceiling. it's like a whole world of possibilities up there.


----------



## MiasmaResonance (Jul 18, 2009)

I personally don't do drugs like weed, coke, etc., as I have no interest in them.

*edit* 

The few times I have been drunk, I got drunk alone at home, and I just acted more philosophical and open.
I remember getting on Skype whilst drinking and quoting the movie Road to Perdition (one of my favourites).


----------



## noosabar (Mar 14, 2010)

when iv smoked weed Im antisocial, but similar to you in respect to being hypo and particular to sensual stimulation. I get lost in my own mesmerising world. Halucinogens are a highly analytical process, i consantly check myself and ask wtf is this doing to my brain for me to percieve my little sphere of influence this way, always an awareness to my altered state. Anphetimines i only ever did by injection and can only be described as BRING IT ON BABY, ten feet tall and bullet proof.Alcohol is just yuk. 

All valuable experiences. Never again. Twas an escape from what is. Now the biggest rush i get comes from my cold press fruit and vege juicer and fresh, live, raw, food. Better than any drugs. My opinion:tongue:


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Downers apart from alcohol: All inhibitions gone. Lazy. Careless. Really nice to everyone. 

Alcohol: Angry, chainsmoking, aggressive (verbally and physically), stupid.

Uppers: All inhibitions gone. Active. Super extroverted. Again, really nice to everyone.


----------

